# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل يجوز الاطلاع على كتب الكفار المحرفة، مثل: التوراة والإنجيل؟

## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

هل يجوز الاطلاع على كتب الكفار المحرفة، مثل: التوراة والإنجيل؟
الجواب:    لا ننصح بهذا، لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم- يقول كما في «صحيح البخاري» من حديث أبي هريرة: «لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم، و﴿قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا»﴾ الآية. وفي «مسند الإمام أحمد» من حديث جابر: «فإنكم إما أن تصدقوا بباطل أو تكذبوا بحق».
والله عز وجل يقول في كتابه الكريم: ﴿أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون﴾سورة البقرة، الآية: 75. فأنا لا أنصح بهذا، ويجوز للعالم المتبحر في العلم الذي يريد أن يأخذها ويرد عليها، ويبين أخطاءها وتناقضها، فلا بأس، ويكون متضلعا من العقيدة الإسلامية، وفي باب الأسماء والصفات وتوحيد الألوهية، ولا يكون مقصوده أن يرد على أولئك حتى ولو خالف عقيدة المسلمين.
*
من كتاب تحفة المجيب على أسئلة الحاضر والغريب* للشيخ مقبل بن هادى الوادعي رحمة الله

----------


## أشجعي

أضف الى ذلك أن عمر رضي الله عنه أخذ صحيفة من يهودي، وجاء بها إلى مجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبدأ يقرأ منها، فتغير وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له رجل من الأنصار: ويحك يا ابن الخطاب أما تنظر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أمتهوكون فيها يا ابن الخطاب، والله لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية ولو كان أخي موسى حياً ما وسعه إلا اتباعي".

وبارك الله بك.

----------


## طالب الإيمان

كلامُ الشيخِ غير دقيق ..
و حتى حديث عمر ، له أجوبته المعروفة ، فتبرير موقفِ النبيّ - صلى الله عليه و سلم - كموقفه من كتابةِ الحديث ..
فالخوفُ كان من دخول أثرِ الكُتب المقدسة في "التشريعِ" و بعض " الأخبار" ، و القُرآن ينزل ، أي الدين لم يكتمل بعدُ - حينها - ، و على ذلكَ تمَّ المنعُ ، و إذا عُلمت العلّة نُقحَ مناط المنع ، و حُققَ مناط الإباحة ، و عليهِ :
- لا يمنع من دراسة الكتاب المقدس ..
- و نقده .
- و الاستفادة من بقايا آثار النبوّة في الكتابِ المقدس من "النصائح" و "الآدابِ" و "الأخلاق" ..
- و قراءةُ الكتابِ المقدس ككتابٍ أدبي ، ففي الحقيقة تُعجبني لغته المترجمة العربيّة ، و الإنكليزية ، فالمترجمون قبل كونهم علماء كانوا أُدباء ..
و الله الهادي ..

----------


## طالب الإيمان

- و لذلكَ مثلاً ..
الشيخ الدكتور عدنان بن مُحمد زرزور ، أفتى بجوازِ تأليف كتاب مدرسي - في دولة تتعدد دياناتُها - يُدَرس لجميعِ الطلاب ، يحوي آيات قُرآنية و نصائح من الكتابِ المُقدس ، في الآداب العامّة و المعاملات الإنسانيّة و مكارم الأخلاق ..

----------


## أشجعي

> هل يجوز الاطلاع على كتب الكفار المحرفة، مثل: التوراة والإنجيل؟
> الجواب:    لا ننصح بهذا، لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم- يقول كما في «صحيح البخاري» من حديث أبي هريرة: «لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم، و﴿قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا»﴾ الآية. وفي «مسند الإمام أحمد» من حديث جابر: «فإنكم إما أن تصدقوا بباطل أو تكذبوا بحق».
> والله عز وجل يقول في كتابه الكريم: ﴿أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون﴾سورة البقرة، الآية: 75. فأنا لا أنصح بهذا، ويجوز للعالم المتبحر في العلم الذي يريد أن يأخذها ويرد عليها، ويبين أخطاءها وتناقضها، فلا بأس، ويكون متضلعا من العقيدة الإسلامية، وفي باب الأسماء والصفات وتوحيد الألوهية، ولا يكون مقصوده أن يرد على أولئك حتى ولو خالف عقيدة المسلمين.
> *
> من كتاب تحفة المجيب على أسئلة الحاضر والغريب* للشيخ مقبل بن هادى الوادعي رحمة الله


جزاك الله خيرا أضيف أيضا الى مشاركتك:

السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم ( 13445 )
س 2 : هل يجوز للإنسان أن يقرأ الإنجيل ليعرف شره ؟

ج2 : لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يقرأ التوراة والإنجيل لما حصل فيهما من التحريف والتبديل ، ولأن الله سبحانه قد أغنى المسلمين عنهما بالقرآن الكريم المحفوظ من كل تغيير وتبديل ، ولأن شريعة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ناسخة لجميع الشرائع قبلها ، وهي أكملها وأعظمها وأنفعها للعباد ، قال الله تعالى : { الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا } (1) . وقال سبحانه مخاطبا نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : { ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَى شَرِيعَةٍ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ فَاتَّبِعْهَا وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ } (1) ، وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رأى في يد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أوراقا من التوراة وغضب وقال : « أمتهوكون فيها يا ابن الخطاب ؟ والذي نفسي بيده لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية . . . والذي نفسي بيده لو أن موسى كان حيا ما وسعه إلا أن يبتعني » (2) الحديث . رواه الإمام أحمد في ( المسند ) .
فنوصيك بقراءة القرآن والعناية به والاستكثار من تلاوته والعمل بما فيه ، ففيه الكفاية والغنية عما سبقه من الكتب المنزلة من عند الله .
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## أشجعي

وأيضا للفائدة:


رقم الفتوى 14742 يحرم على العامي مطالعة الكتب السماوية السابقة
تاريخ الفتوى : 13 محرم 1423
السؤال
هل يجوز للمسلم العامي الاطلاع على الإنجيل الموجود بأيدي أهل الكتاب؟
الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
فما في أيدي أهل الكتاب اليوم من التوراة والإنجيل قد دخله التحريف بالزيادة والنقصان، والتبديل والتغيير في مواضع كثيرة منه، يقطع المسلم بأنها ليست من كلام الله تعالى كتقرير التثليث، وتحريف البشارات الواردة في حق نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما اشتمل عليه العهد القديم من الطعن في ذات الله تعالى، والتنقص لأنبيائه صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم.
وقد شهد الله تعالى على أهل الكتاب بهذا التحريف والتغيير فقال: (أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون) [البقرة:75] وقال: (فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون)[البقرة:79] وقال: (فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظاً مما ذكروا به ولا تزال تطلع على خائنة منهم إلا قليلا منهم)[المائدة:13]
وقال: (من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه)[النساء:46]
وما سلم من التحريف فلا حاجة للمسلم للنظر فيه، لكون القرآن أتى ناسخاً ومهيمناً على ما سبق من الكتب، كما قال الله تعالى: (وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه)[المائدة:48] ولهذا قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: (كيف تسألون أهل الكتاب عن شيء وكتابكم الذي أنزل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدث، تقرؤونه محضاً لم يُشب، وقد حدثكم أن أهل الكتاب بدلوا كتاب الله وغيروه، وكتبوا بأيديهم الكتاب، وقالوا هو من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً. ألا ينهاكم ما جاءكم من العلم عن مسألتهم، لا والله ما رأينا منهم رجلاً يسألكم عن الذي أنزل عليكم) رواه البخاري برقم: 7362 وقوله: "محضاً لم يُشب" أي لم يخالطه غيره.
وروى أحمد والبزار واللفظ له من حديث جابر قال: نسخ عمر كتاباً من التوراة بالعربية فجاء به إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجعل يقرأ ووجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتغير، فقال له رجل من الأنصار: ويحك يا ابن الخطاب ألا ترى وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال: رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تسألوا أهل الكتاب عن شيء فإنهم لن يهدوكم وقد ضلوا، وإنكم إما أن تكذبوا بحق أو تصدقوا بباطل، والله لو كان موسى بين أظهركم ما حل له إلا أن يتبعني" قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح: (وفي سنده جابر الجعفي وهو ضعيف، وذكر طرق الحديث ثم قال: ( وهذه جميع طرق هذا الحديث، وهي وإن لم يكن فيها ما يحتج به، لكن مجموعها يقتضي أن لها أصلاً)(الفتح:13 /525).
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( وعمر انتفع بهذا حتى إنه لما فتحت الإسكندرية وجد فيها كتب كثيرة من كتب الروم فكتبوا فيها إلى عمر فأمر بها أن تحرق، وقال: حسبنا كتاب الله) مجموع الفتاوى 17/ 41
وقد روى البخاري في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه قال: كان أهل الكتاب يقرؤون التوراة: بالعبرانية ويفسرونها بالعربية لأهل الإسلام فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم وقولوا: (آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا) [الآية].
والمسلم العامي إذا قرأ التوراة أو الإنجيل لم يؤمن عليه أن يصدق بما هو باطل، أو أن يكذب بما هو حق.
ولهذا صرح جماعة من أهل العلم بتحريم النظر في كتب أهل الكتاب.
قال الإمام ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية: 2 /97 (سئل الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه عن هذه المسألة في رواية إسحاق بن إبراهيم فغضب فقال: هذه مسألة مسلم؟ وغضب. وظاهره الإنكار، وذكره القاضي ثم احتج بأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لما رأى في يد عمر قطعة من التوراة غضب وقال: "ألم آت بها بيضاء نقية؟" الحديث. وهو مشهور رواه أحمد وغيره. وهو من رواية مجالد وجابر الجعفي وهما ضعيفان، ولأنها كتب مبدلة مغيرة فلم تجز قراءتها والعمل عليها).
وقال البهوتي في كشاف القناع 1 /434: (ولا يجوز النظر في كتب أهل الكتاب نصاً لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غضب حين رأى مع عمر صحيفة من التوراة، وقال: "أفي شك انته يا ابن الخطاب؟ " الحديث، ولا النظر في كتب أهل البدع، ولا النظر في الكتب المشتملة على الحق والباطل، ولا روايتها، لما في ذلك من ضرر إفساد العقائد) انتهى.
ونقل ابن عابدين في حاشيته عن عبد الغني النابلسي قوله: (نهينا عن النظر في شيء من التوراة والإنجيل، سواء نقلها إلينا الكفار أو من أسلم منهم)
وقد حكى الزركشي الإجماع على أن الاشتغال بنظرها وكتابتها لا يجوز. نقله الحافظ في الفتح، ولم يسلم دعوى الإجماع.
والحاصل أنه لا يجوز للمسلم القراءة في التوراة والإنجيل.
ولا يرخص في ذلك إلا لأهل العلم المتضلعين من الكتاب والسنة، لغرض الرد على أهل الكتاب ودفع شبهاتهم، قال في مطالب أولى النهى: 1 /607: ((ويتجه جواز نظر) في كتب أهل البدع لمن كان متضلعاً من الكتاب والسنة مع شدة تثبت، وصلابة دين، وجودة، وفطنة، وقوة ذكاء، واقتدار على استخراج الأدلة، (للرد عليهم) وكشف أسرارهم، وهتك أستارهم، لئلا يغتر أهل الجهالة بتمويهاتهم الفاسدة، فتختل عقائدهم الجامدة، وقد فعله أئمة من فقهاء المسلمين وألزموا أهلها بما لم يفصحوا عنه جواباً، وكذلك نظروا في التوراة واستخرجوا منها ذكر نبينا في محلات، وهو متجه) انتهى.
وجاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء ما نصه: ( الكتب السماوية السابقة وقع فيها كثير من التحريف والزيادة والنقص كما ذكر الله ذلك، فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يقدم على قراءتها والاطلاع عليها إلا إذا كان من الراسخين في العلم ويريد بيان ما ورد فيها من التحريفات والتضارب بينها) فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة3/ 311
والله أعلم.

مركز الفتوى.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لا أظن أنه يوجد كتاب باللغة العربية أسوأ ترجمة من التوراة والإنجيل (الطبعة المتداولة)
وقرأت في بعض مطالعاتي أن غثاثة الترجمة سببها فرارهم من فصاحة القرآن
وأنا أفرُّ من غثاثتها إلى الترجمات الإنجليزية الثلاث (KJv - ASV - NIV)

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> لا أظن أنه يوجد كتاب باللغة العربية أسوأ ترجمة من التوراة والإنجيل (الطبعة المتداولة)


ترجمة فاندايك و البستاني ، و اشتغل بها (ناصيف اليازجي) (!!) و (يوسف الأسير) طبعة محترمة ..

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

حكم الاطلاع على الإنجيل والتوراة يقول السائل: هل يجوز لي وأنا مسلم أن أطلع على الإنجيل وأقرأ فيه من  باب الاطلاع فقط، وليس لأي غرض آخر؟ وهل الإيمان بالكتب السماوية يعني الإيمان  بأنها من عند الله أم نؤمن بما جاء فيها؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله.


 على كل مسلم أن يؤمن بها أنها من عند الله: التوراة والإنجيل والزبور، فيؤمن أن  الله أنزل الكتب على الأنبياء، وأنزل عليهم صحفاً فيها الأمر والنهي، والوعظ  والتذكير، والإخبار عن بعض الأمور الماضية، وعن أمور الجنة والنار، ونحو ذلك، لكن  ليس له أن يستعملها؛ لأنها دخلها التحريف والتبديل والتغيير، فليس له أن يقتني  التوراة أو الإنجيل أو الزبر أو يقرأ فيها؛ لأن في هذا خطراً؛ لأنه ربما كذب بحق أو  صدق بباطل؛ لأن هذه الكتب قد حرفت وغيرت، وتدخلها من أولئك اليهود النصارى، وغيرهم  التبديل والتحريف والتقديم والتأخير، وقد أغنانا الله عنها بكتابنا العظيم: القرآن  الكريم.
 وقد روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رأى في يد عمر شيئاً من التوراة فغضب،  وقال: ((أفي شكٍ أنت يا ابن الخطاب؟ لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء  نقية، لو كان موسى حياً ما وسعه إلا اتباعي))عليه الصلاة والسلام.
 والمقصود: أننا ننصحك وننصح غيرك ألا تأخذوا منها شيئاً، لا من التوراة، ولا من  الزبور، ولا من الإنجيل، ولا تقتنوا منها شيئاً، ولا تقرأوا فيها شيئاً، بل إذا وجد  عندكم شيء فادفنوه أو حرِّقوه؛ لأن الحق الذي فيها قد جاء ما يغني عنه في كتاب الله  القرآن، وما دخلها من التغيير والتبديل فهو منكر وباطل، فالواجب على المؤمن أن  يتحرز من ذلك، وأن يحذر أن يطلع عليها، فربما صدق بباطل وربما كذب حقاً، فطريق  السلامة منها إما بدفنها وإما بحرقها.
 وقد يجوز للعالم البصير أن ينظر فيها للرد على خصوم الإسلام من اليهود والنصارى،  كما دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتوراة لما أنكر الرجم اليهود حتى اطلع عليها  عليه الصلاة والسلام، واعترفوا بعد ذلك.
 فالمقصود: أن العلماء العارفين بالشريعة المحمدية قد يحتاجون إلى الاطلاع على  التوراة أو الإنجيل أو الزبور لقصد إسلامي، كالرد على أعداء الله، ولبيان فضل  القرآن وما فيه من الحق والهدى، أما العامة وأشباه العامة فليس لهم شيء من هذا، بل  متى وُجد عندهم شيء من التوراة والإنجيل أو الزبور، فالواجب دفنها في محلٍ طيب أو  إحراقها حتى لا يضل بها أحد.

فتاوى نور على الدرب الجزء الأول

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

من قرأ الإنجيل هل يخرج من الإسلام                                                                                                          
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/audio/noor/030603.mp3 لي جارة مسيحية والصحيح "نصرانية"، وذات يوم دفعني الفضول، وحب الاستطلاع على ما جاء في الإنجيل، فاستعرت الكتاب للتعرّف على ما جاء فيه من الخطأ، وقرأت الكتاب وأعدته إلى صاحبته دون علم أهلي بذلك، ولكن منذ قراءتي الإنجيل وإلى حد الآن لم أذق معنى الراحة، وأتساءل مع نفسي هل قرأت عبارة أخرجتني من إسلامي؟ وإذا قرأت هل بهذه البساطة أصبحت على دين المسيح؟ وهل، وهل؟ أسئلة كثيرة تراودني منذ قراءة الإنجيل أرجو أن تتفضلوا بتوجيهي لو تكرمتم؟

ليس عليك حرج في ذلك، والحمد لله، إسلامك على حاله، ولم يتأثر بهذه القراءة، ولكن المشروع للمؤمن أن يستغني بكتاب الله عن التوراة والإنجيل. هذا كتابانا كانا كتابين عظيمين منزلين من عند الله - عز وجل - ولكن حرفهم اليهود والنصارى وغيروا وبدلوا، فهم الآن لا يؤمنان من التحريف والتبديل، وفيهما من التحريف والتبديل مالا يحصيه إلا الله - عز وجل -، فينبغي للمؤمن أن لا يقرأهما، وأن لا يشتغل بهما إلا من كان عنده علم وبصيرة بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وعنده علم بما غيره اليهود والنصارى وحرفوه، فيطالع في التوراة أو في الإنجيل للرد عليهم، وبيان أباطيلهم وضلالاتهم، فهذا له ذلك عند أهل العلم للحاجة والضرورة للرد عليهم وبيان أباطيلهم. أما عامة المسلمين وعامة طلبة العلم فليس لهم حاجة في ذلك، فلا ينبغي لهم الاشتغال بهذين الكتابين ولا مراجعتهما ولا قراءتهما، وأنتِ بحمد لله ما دمت لم تتأثري بذلك وإنما قرأتيه ثم أعدتيه إلى صاحبته فليس عليك شيء إنما يضرك لو فعلت شيئاً مما يأمر به الإنجيل أو يدعوا إليه الإنجيل مما يخالف شرع الله - سبحانه وتعالى - أما مجرد الاطلاع فلا يضرك ولكن ننصحك بترك ذلك في المستقبل.

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

حكم القراءة في كتب الأديان الأخرى غير الإسلام

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/audio/noor/040608.mp3 هل يجوز لنا أن نقرأ في كتب الأديان الأخرى غير الإسلام؛ من باب حب الاستطلاع والتعرف على الديانات الأخرى؟
لا ينبغي، لا، لا ينبغي قراءة التوراة ولا الإنجيل ولا غيرها لأنها قد تورث شكاً وشبهةً والرسول روي عنه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لما رأى عمر يقرأ في شيءٍ من التوراة قال: (أفيك شك يا ابن الخطاب؟ لقد جئتكم بها بيضاء نقية، لو كان موسى حياً ما وسعه إلا اتباعي)، فالمقصود أنه لا ينبغي للمسلم أن يقرأ الكتب الأخرى من التوراة والإنجيل أو غيرها، إلا من تدعو الحاجة إلى قراءته كالعلماء الذين يريدون أن يردوا على اليهود والنصارى من كتبهم، فإذا دعت الحاجة للعالم الذي يرد عليهم ويبين أباطيلهم أن يراجع كتبهم حتى يرد عليهم منها فلا بأس عند الحاجة لأهل العلم والبصيرة.

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

مكتبة الفتاوى : فتاوى نور على الدرب (نصية) : متفرقه  
 *  السؤال: أحسن الله إليكم تقول في هذا السؤال ما حكم قراءة الكتب السماوية مع علمنا بتحريفها. * 
*الجواب  
* *الشيخ: أولاً يجب أن نعلم أنه ليس هناك كتابٌ سماوي يتعبد لله بقراءته وليس هناك كتابٌ سماوي يتعبد الإنسان لله تعالى بما شرع فيه إلا كتاباً واحداً وهو القرآن ولا يحل لأحد أن يطالع في كتب الإنجيل ولا في كتب التوراة وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم رأى مع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه صحيفة من التوراة فغضب وقال أفي شكٍ أنت يا ابن الخطاب والحديث وإن كان في صحته نظر لكن صحيح أنه لا اهتداء إلا بالقرآن ثم هذه الكتب التي بأيدي النصارى الآن أو بأيدي اليهود هل هي المنزلة من السماء إنهم قد حرفوا وبدلوا وغيروا فلا يوثق أن ما في أيديهم هي الكتب التي نزلها الله عز وجل ثم إن جميع الكتب السابقة منسوخة بالقرآن فلا حاجة لها إطلاقاً نعم لو فرض أن هناك طالب علم ذو غيرةٍ في دينه وبصيرةٍ في علمه طالع كتب اليهود والنصارى من أجل أن يرد عليهم منها فهذا لا بأس أن يطالعها لهذه المصلحة وأما عامة الناس فلا وأرى من الواجب على كل من رأى من هذه الكتب شيئاً أن يحرقه النصارى عليهم لعنة الله إلى يوم القيامة صاروا يبثون في الناس الآن ما يدعونه إنجيلاً على شكل المصحف تماماً مشكل على وجهٍ صحيح وفيه فواصل كفواصل السور والذي لا يعرف المصحف كرجلٍ مسلم ولكنه لا يقرأ إذا رأى هذا ظن أنه القرآن كل هذا من خبثهم ودسهم على الإسلام فإذا رأيت أخي المسلم مثل هذا فبادر بإحراقه يكون لك أجر لأن هذا من باب الدفاع عن الإسلام. 
*
*الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمة الله
*

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

مكتبة الفتاوى : فتاوى نور على الدرب (نصية) : التوحيد والعقيدة  
 * السؤال: يقول التوراة والإنجيل والكتب المتقدمة فهل هي منسوخة بالقرآن وما هو الدليل من القرآن إن وجد والسنة المطهرة وما حكم قراءتها بالنسبة للعالم للإطلاع؟* 
*الجواب  
* *الشيخ: الكتب السابقة منسوخة بالقرآن الكريم لقول الله تعالى (وأنزلنا عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه) فكلمة ومهيمناً عليه تقتضي أن القرآن الكريم حاكم على جميع الكتب السابقة، وأن السلطة له فهو ناسخ لجميع ما سبقه من الكتب، وأما قراءة الكتب السابقة فإن كان للإهتداء بها والاسترشاد فهو حرام ولا يجوز لأن ذلك طعن في القرآن والسنة حيث يعتقد هذا المسترشد أنها أي الكتب السابقة أكمل مما في القرآن والسنة، وإن كان للإطلاع عليها ليعرف ما فيها من حق فيرد به على من خالفوا الإسلام فهذا لا بأس به، وقد يكون واجباً لأن معرفة الداء هي التي يمكن بها تشخيص المرض ومحاولة شفائه، أما من ليس عالماً ولا يريد أن يطلع ليرد فهذا لا يطالعها، إذن فأقسام الناس فيها ثلاثة، من طالعها للاسترشاد بها فهذا حرام ولا يجوز، لأنه طعن في كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن طالعها ليعرف ما فيها من حق فيرد به على من تمسكوا بها وتركوا الإسلام فهذا جائز بل قد يكون واجباً، ومن طالعها لمجرد المطالعة فقط لا ليهتدي بها ولا ليرد بها فهذا جائز لكن الأولى التباعد عن ذلك لئلا يخادعه الشيطان بها. 
*

*الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمة الله*

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

بارك الله فيك أخى أشجعي

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> ترجمة فاندايك و البستاني ، و اشتغل بها (ناصيف اليازجي) (!!) و (يوسف الأسير) طبعة محترمة ..


هي المقصودة بالغثاثة!
وقد أُمر هؤلاء بأن تكون الترجمة مختلفة عن لغة القرآن!

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> وقد أُمر هؤلاء بأن تكون الترجمة مختلفة عن لغة القرآن!


و هل تظُنّ أنهم سيصلون في ترجمتهم إلى لغة القرآن و بلاغته مهما حاولوا  ؟ ؟

----------


## جذيل

في صحيح البخاري
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال : يا معشر المسلمين كيف تسألون أهل الكتاب وكتابكم الذي أنزل على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدث الأخبار بالله تقرؤونه لم يشب وقد حدثكم الله أن أهل الكتاب بدلوا ما كتب الله وغيروا بأيديهم الكتاب فقالوا هو من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا أفلا ينهاكم ما جاءكم من العلم عن مساءلتهم ، ولا والله ما رأينا منهم رجلا قط يسألكم ، عن الذي أنزل عليكم .

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

> في صحيح البخاري
> عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال : يا معشر المسلمين كيف تسألون أهل الكتاب وكتابكم الذي أنزل على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدث الأخبار بالله تقرؤونه لم يشب وقد حدثكم الله أن أهل الكتاب بدلوا ما كتب الله وغيروا بأيديهم الكتاب فقالوا هو من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا أفلا ينهاكم ما جاءكم من العلم عن مساءلتهم ، ولا والله ما رأينا منهم رجلا قط يسألكم ، عن الذي أنزل عليكم .


جزاك الله خيرا اضافة مهمة

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

*عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : ( لا تسألوا أهل الكتاب، فإنهم لن يهدوكم وقد أضلوا أنفسهم، فتكذبوا بحق أو تصدقوا بباطل ) ( أخرجه ابن عبد البر في جامع بيان العلم 2/41، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر: أخرجه عبدالرزاق من طريق حريث بن ظهير فذكره، وأخرجه سفيان الثوري من هذا الوجه، وسنده حسن- انظر: فتح الباري 6/334 )

*

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

*سئل الشيخ : هل يجوز للمسلم أن يقتني الإنجيل ليعرف كلام الله لعبده ورسوله عيسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟*
*فأجاب فضيلته بقوله :  لا يجوز اقتناء شيء من الكتب السابقة على القرآن من إنجيل أو توراة أو غيرهما  لسببين:*
*السبب الأول : أن كل  ما كان نافعاً فيها فقد بينه الله سبحانه وتعالى في القرآن الكريم .*
*السبب الثاني : أن في  القرآن ما يغني عن كل هذه الكتب لقوله تعالى : نزل عليك الكتاب  بالحق مصدقا ً لما بين يديه) . وقوله تعالى :  وأنزلنا عليك الكتاب  بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه فاحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله  . فإن ما في الكتب السابقة من خير موجود في القرآن  .**أما قول السائل : إنه  يريد أن يعرف كلام الله لعبده ورسوله عيسى، فإن النافع منه لنا قد قصه الله في  القرآن فلا حاجة للبحث في غيره، وأيضاً فالإنجيل الموجود الآن محرف، والدليل على  ذلك أنها أربعة أناجيل يخالف بعضها بعضاً وليست إنجيلاً واحداً، إذن فلا يعتمد عليه  .*
*أما طالب العلم الذي  لديه علم يتمكن به من معرفة الحق من الباطل فلا مانع من معرفته لها لرد ما فيها من  الباطل وإقامة الحجة على معتنقيها .*
*ن فتاوى العقيدة للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمة الله

*

----------


## ابن الرومية

فيما اظن مناط القضية في التفصيل حتى يتبين  الحكم ... وهوالنظر في نوع الاطلاع ..فالاطلاع بقصد طلب الهداية و طلب الحق فهذا كأي اطلاع على اي كتاب ..هو محرم بصريح النصوص وعليها تتنزل نصوص التحريم بدلالة النص فيما يبدو لي..اما الاطلاع بقصد الفضول  لا بقصد طلب الهداية فهذا من المباح الذي يرغب عنه..ويشدد في كتب اهل الكتاب في نصوص الفقهاء الى ما يصل للكراهة ..فان قيل لم هذا التشديد ؟؟ ان كان لاختلاط الحق والباطل فيها فكل الكتب هي كذلك قل فيها الباطل او كثر..قيل : انما التشديد لأن الكتابين منسوبان الى الخالق..فكانت هذه النسبة ادعى للاشتباه و لتصديق الباطل المختلط ما ليس في غيرها من الكتب...و هذا تدل عليه النصوص دلالة ظاهرة و افعال بعض الصحابة و التابعين...أما الاطلاع بقصد رد الباطل او تأييد حق في الكتاب المهيمين فهذا مندوب و قد يصير واجبا...و هذا لا تتنزل عليه نصوص التحريم و لا تناله بأي نوع من الدلالات و الله اعلم

----------

